# painting LTZ rim bowties?



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Sure is. It is easiest if you take them off the wheels, but it is not required.
Just use a good quality painters tape to mask them off, and paint. If you use Plasti-Dip, you must remove the tape while it is still wet, otherwise it will all peel off.


----------

